# how heavy was your 4 month puppy



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

it would also be great if you could make a list of their weights at different times.

For example 

my female pup, elsa, weighed
8.7 at 8 weeks
14.90 at 11 weeks
20.90 at 13 weeks
and 30 at 16 weeks


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

My 4-month-old puppy is 45lbs...

He weighed 15lbs at 8 weeks...

I think he was 30lbs at 3 months.


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> My 4-month-old puppy is 45lbs...
> 
> He weighed 15lbs at 8 weeks...
> 
> I think he was 30lbs at 3 months.


yikes, is mine really small or is yours really big

do you think mine is on a healthy growth streak


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes was 32 lbs at 4 months at our last vet visit. I don't remeber earlier.


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

My male puppy:

8 weeks: 15 lbs
10 weeks: 21 lbs
12 weeks: 31 lbs

Don't worry so much about her weight...you may just have a smaller GSD or maybe she will be a late bloomer. Also females just tend to be smaller.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't think mine was big.... Now I'm worried he's gonna be enormous...


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

cowgirlteach said:


> My male puppy:
> 
> 8 weeks: 15 lbs
> 10 weeks: 21 lbs
> ...


i also heard some where that european bloodline german shepherd develope slower. i'm not sure if that means physically, mentally, or both. mine is a eastern bloodline so maybe she''s just growing slow and steady.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

My boy's European as well. Showline, though. Might have more to do with their sex. Males tend to be bigger and all...


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor was
30lbs at 10.5 weeks
40lbs at 13.5 weeks
58.9lbs at 4.5 mos
72lbs at 4 days shy of 6 mos.
88lbs when he turned 8mos.

And haven't had him weighed since. He is currently 9 months. Very fit, very tall, and knock on wood, very healthy.


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

37 lbs at just under 4 months (7/2 he was born on 3/9)
35 2 weeks later (tummy bug on 7/9)
40.5 lbs on 7/23

We got him on 6/30, and he had some tummy bug issues when we brought him home. Now we have those all worked out and he seems to be gaining steadily and happily.


----------



## travis_elder42 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stryker just turned 4 months old yesterday. Weighs 57 lbs


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

can anyone estimate how big my pup will get the rate she's growing.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

They say to double the weight at 4 months, so I would say around 60lbs, which is normal for a female GSD. My female is right at 60lbs and she is almost 3 years old and had similar weight ranges as a pup.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper was 41lbs at 4 months old. She was a good size. she's slowed down now at 6 months she's 59.6lbs when I weighed her yesterday


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I was a little worried mine would be smaller. 
He is pretty skinny though and is getting taller. 

8 weeks he was about 12lbs
9 weeks he was 15lbs
10 weeks he is 18.8lbs


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

My boy is 8 weeks and weighs 12.5 lbs. He was just weighed today at the vets.


----------



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

Serah Is about 5 or 6 months and she is only 23.8lbs =/ Shes tiny.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Abbey is 14 weeks and probably about 29 lbs now...?

Not sure how average that is...will look it up.

Lorraine


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

4-1/2 months - 52lbs.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Male Tiger
~29-31 lbs at 16 weeks, ~35 at 18 weeks, and that's all I have official


----------



## TaylerMarie21 (Jul 31, 2012)

My male GSD was...


8.9 lbs at 8 weeks
14.6 lbs at 12 weeks
32 lbs at 16 weeks


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

My male pup Grizzly weighed
17.5 at 9-10 weeks
36 at 12 weeks
39 at 14 weeks
46 at 16 weeks


----------

